# Burl! Need help figuring out what wood I have here!



## Maineknivesbynelson (Sep 26, 2017)

Any help is greatly appreciated, a buddy gave me this log burl and wasn't sure what type of wood it was and I can't seem to pinpoint it down. So if anyone can tell me what wood I have here and if for fact this looks like a burl I would really be greatful! I use this type of wood for my knife handles and can't sell a knife without a known material.. I have a feeling it looks like Black Ash, came from central Maine if that helps!


----------



## lndfilwiz (Jan 7, 2014)

The bark makes me think that it is black cherry.


----------



## Maineknivesbynelson (Sep 26, 2017)

After cutting it some..


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Looks like cherry to me


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

It would be be helpful if people would say where you got the wood. Example If you said you got that wood in Wasilla Alaska I could immediately rule out cherry and many more.


----------



## Maineknivesbynelson (Sep 26, 2017)

Alaska guy, the first post says it came from central Maine..


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

It is cherry.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> It is alder.
> 
> - WDHLT15


Ditto


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Alaska guy, the first post says it came from central Maine..
> 
> - Maineknivesbynelson


Thanks for the heads up. I guess I missed that.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

TheFridge,

You rascal!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)




----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Looking at the growth rings it is obviously a fast growing tree and with the color it suggests that it may be from the Plum or Prune group, including flowing varieties.


----------

